

Ask HN: what would you like to see in Windows 7 to be happy? - ideas101

- new kernel?<p>- unix base?<p>- compatibility?<p>- Stability?<p>- GUI ?<p>etc.
======
makecheck
I've done very little Windows programming, but I am amazed how few tools it
has "out of the box". If they want me to push my customers to use a new OS,
they could ensure it comes with a good set of primitives: preferably the GNU
tool set, as well as perl/python/tclsh/ruby/sh in predictable locations. They
should also have networking tools of the caliber of PuTTY (or maybe just make
a deal to have PuTTY available).

Thankfully, at work, we at least ship a build of Perl to our internal
customers; otherwise I'd lose my mind trying to get anything done on Windows!
Yes, there is CygWin, but there's definitely value if people can Just Work
without downloading a bunch of stuff to their PCs first.

